# Sprint prices iPhone rival Instinct at $130



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSN1845599120080618"]The Instinct, Sprint Nextel Corp's answer to the iPhone, will sell for $130 after rebate, Sprint said on Wednesday.[/WEBQUOTE]

I'm an AT&T user anyway, but it may be a reason for some Sprint users not to switch. Of course, it's not quite as sexy as an iPhone, but it does have a real GPS.

Sprint's web site: http://nowisgood.com/


----------

